# Abel Tasman



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Ex Nils Holgersson (3) , built 1975 Werft Nobiskrug Rendsburg (Germany) for 
TT Line (Travemuende-Trelleborg), then in 1984 sold to *another TT Line*
= Transport Tasmania, to serve as the only passenger ro/ro ferry between Melbourne and Devonport, Tasmania (Australia).
In 1993 laid up because TT Line Tasmania acquired the much larger "Peter Pan "and renamed that vessel "Spirit of Tasmania", not to be mixed up with the 3 "Spirits" I mentioned on another thread.

Eventually the Abel Tasman was sold in 1994 to the Ventouris Group in Greece and renamed Pollux.
In 1995 sold again to NEL Lines, so after that...?? Don't know if she still is around today.


The first two photos were taken in Rendsburg in 1984 shortly before the handover from one TT Line to the other TT Line, just after the renaming and the last photo was taken on Station Pier in Melbourne in 1985 when the vessel was fully operational.
TT Line Tasmania which now operates the 3 Spirit of Tasmania vessels is in turn owned by the Tasmanian Government.

"always ensure you use the correct antifouling"


----------



## Doug H (Oct 2, 2004)

*I always thought "Pollux" was a comment rather than a name for a ship!*


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

*abel tasman*

There have been many ships called Pollux, including the famous tall ship moored in Amsterdam.

Hereby some spectacular photos when the vessel was docking in Rendsburg, Germany just prior to the take over by Transport Tasmania.
Workers had to negotiate the snow to clean and paint the vessel during a period of frost.
Application with Antifouling is noticed on one of the photographs.

"proper antifouling of course"


----------



## david smith (Apr 30, 2004)

She is now named Theofilos and runs on the NEL Piraeus Chios service


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Correct David, thanks. 
I looked up the NEL Lines site and she is listed there indeed.

I got another photo of the drydocking here (with the snow, remember) and one photo when she was berthed at Station Pier in Melbourne.
The same spot as where the photo of "Spirit of Tasmania" was taken (refer that thread)


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi Jan,

I think Abel Tasman replace Empress of Tasmania, which also ended up in the eastern Mediterranean.

I vaguely recall some mini-riots over manning when Abel Tasman was handed over in Germany. I also vaguely recall a memorable afternoon booze-up on board at Station Pier.

John T.


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

You are right John. I also remember what you call mini riots.
The booze-up I cannot remember, I know I was not invited.
I visited the vessel many times on business (C/o Dick den Brinker) and she was very well looked after maintenacne wise.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
Here as Theofilos,still around in the "Greek Archipel" on the line Pireus - Lesos - Chios - Thessaloniki; picture was taken 2 months ago

©Andreas Wörteler. 
Ps. You can read[In Swedish] her story/data/photos on
http://www.faktaomfartyg.com/nils_holgersson_1975.htm


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks a lot Ruud. 
Being Dutch myself and having worked for a Scandinavian company my whole working life, then no problems to understand it.

I am always amazed how fast you are able to get information for us, you must have converted your house into one giant maritime library.
Good to have you contributing to this site as well as some other maritime sites I know of.
Cheers
Jan


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Jan,
You see not that fast as you mentionedB\) ,shame on me, just read it now, 10 days later, too busy(*)) , but normally yes I am fast with the info/details.Yes me too has worked for about 10 yrs for a Swedish company, at that time one of the best Rederi Svea, and yes also I do have this company almost complete with photos/data/details(Thumb) and for 3 yrs ago I've never seen a computer or worked on it, never took any lesson,learned it all by myself, and at that time had zero,zero,zero[0,0000] photo or data, but now well, I might say very well equiped.(Applause)


----------



## mbruce (Apr 12, 2006)

There are some good photos of her now on Apostolos's site http://apostolossphotos.fotopic.net/c632998.html He tells me that she will be dry docked in June before high season and she will remain sailing for the nel lines for many more years to come


----------



## Loftybaker (Apr 17, 2006)

*Empress of Australia*

See what a mess can be made of a good looking ship, 
The Tasmania ferry 'Empress of Australia', became the cruise ship 'Empress'
then 'Royal Pacific' then sank in shame of her final apperance.. Lofty


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

Hello Lofty,
That transformation is absolutely astonishing!!
Would be up there with the Port Sydney and Melbourne and the City of Exeter and York. Plus I suppose the transformation of those 2 Johnson Line box boats into Costa cruise ships in the early 90's.
Regards,
David D.


----------

